
Ask HN: Example of good Node.js project? - edge17
Node isn&#x27;t the most familiar language to me. Is there an example of a project that could be considered to embody good practice with modern syntax? Good practices mean things like (but not limited to):<p>- Proper error handling<p>- Proper logging<p>- Good modularization<p>- Good documentation practice<p>- etc<p>I&#x27;ve been programming for the better part of two decades so I sort of know what I&#x27;m looking for. The node landscape is full of advice, I&#x27;m just looking for something that could be considered a &#x27;model&#x27; project to use as a guide&#x2F;example for starting a new project. One of the things I am most interested in is error handling and logging for long running processes.
======
e1g
These codebases will meet your requirements -

Zeit: [https://github.com/zeit](https://github.com/zeit)

Facebook: [https://github.com/graphql/graphql-
js](https://github.com/graphql/graphql-js),
[https://github.com/graphql/dataloader](https://github.com/graphql/dataloader)

Misc: [https://github.com/apollographql/apollo-
server](https://github.com/apollographql/apollo-server),
[https://github.com/tngan/samlify](https://github.com/tngan/samlify),
[https://github.com/sindresorhus](https://github.com/sindresorhus)

------
johnsonjo
You could always use the real world example demo as an example:
[https://github.com/gothinkster/realworld/blob/master/README....](https://github.com/gothinkster/realworld/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
johnsonjo
Also FrontendMasters[0][3] has some great courses here's a few repos from an
Instructor Scott Moss[1][2]. Though Frontend Masters is quite a bit expensive
I find the training super great.

[0]: [https://frontendmasters.com/](https://frontendmasters.com/)

[1]: Fullstack GraphQL course: [https://github.com/FrontendMasters/fullstack-
graphql](https://github.com/FrontendMasters/fullstack-graphql)

[2]: API Design Node.js and Mongo: [https://github.com/FrontendMasters/api-
design-node-v3](https://github.com/FrontendMasters/api-design-node-v3)

[3]: [https://github.com/FrontendMasters](https://github.com/FrontendMasters)

